# world war 2 unit listing



## korgano (30 Jun 2002)

how do i find what unit in ww2 my grandfather was in?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jun 2002)

Have you tried asking him?


----------



## MJP (30 Jun 2002)

The same michael dorosh, from BTS forum?  ...always see your posts on Canadian units I like your web page.  great info!!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Jul 2002)

You have me at a disadvantage, sir, but yeah, same one.

Olive - you have to give us SOME hint....if "Gunner" was indeed his rank, it would indicate he was in the artillery.  Without at the least a name, and even better a service number off of some documentation, there isn‘t anything to work with.

What documentation do you have on him?


----------

